# How to get the "yellow" out of a bucks coat



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

What does everyone use to get the gross urine stains out of a bucks hair before a show? Here is an example of what I mean...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

A couple feet of snow should work  I have no idea , but I'm interested to read why others say  He's a cutie


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know if it would work on the yellow buck stains or not. But...there is a horse shampoo made for white horses that is suppose to take the yellow out. There are several different brands so look for "white horse" or "bluing" etc. You can look in the grooming section of your feed store and probably find one. Like I said tho....don't know if it would work on goats or not...


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

[singing]
You'll wonder where the yellow went,
When you brush your teeth with Pepsodent!

Never having tried this, I don't know if whitening toothpaste _would_ work, but I'd be willing to experiment...it might contain baking soda.... I might also try a light bleach solution. But I don't know if either these might affect the texture of his coat. Y'know, you see promotional pictures of AI bucks, and they're all yellow-stained on their legs, no matter how bright and clean the rest of their bodies are. There must be some allowance for show bucks...you'd have to somehow keep them from peeing, between bath and showtime, otherwise!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd be careful with bleach. We had someone who decided to bleach her lamb for fair show....and turned him GREEN. Not sure I"d want a green goat....the yellow pee stains are better. LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd think on bucks, it's not as big of an issue to have that stain. He is after all a breeding buck  My kids shows young Boer bucks over the summer, and we couldn't get all the stains off, they looked fine, and placed fine. Chances are, he'll probably 'do the deed' while your at the show too lol.

We use the whitening horse shampoo that Carmen was talking about, but since he isn't white all over like a Boer goat, maybe you should go with something like a spot remover? I've heard great things about Cowboy Magic, their spot remover is decent when we have used it. Didn't take out the stain completely, but made it so it didn't stand out so much.

We've also used laundry products with good results. 'White Brite' worked great at the State Fair for my kids goats, but again, but again, he's not white all over, so I don't know how much it's worth getting it to try on a little spot. But then I use the leftovers for our laundry lol

Could try using a laundry spot remover? We've used 'Shout' and got similar results to all the products listed above.

Morning of the show my kids typically washed their bucks, then through the day before showing, they'd occasionally wipe the back of their front legs with a damp washcloth, or baby wipes to try and help keep them clean.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Theres a dog shampoo for white dogs. A boer breeder told me that that works for her when she shows!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I used a mane and tail whitening shampoo/spray on my guy at the last show. He still peed all on himself, but it did help. He is almost totally white so pee,stains are so visible. The judges understand though.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Blueing shampoo works okay.. The tear stain remover for little lap dogs works pretty well too...

I wouldn't use bleach ,as urine and bleach mixed is a no-no .it causes a chemical reaction that will hurt the lungs if inhaled, but I would think would damage the hair as well


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

I know this is an older post, and it may sound silly, but would old lady shampoo work? The stuff for people with white, white, white hair? Maybe look at a sally's beauty supply place?  Just a thought.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

My caramel guy likes to get gross as well... I wait for a nice, sunny, warm day, put him on the stanchion, and pull out the hose. I shampoo with blueing (don't put too much, or he'll be purple/blue for a while... I did it once the day before a show... oops). Then he gets shampooed all over 4 or 5 times with a series of shampoos (Mane-n-Tail and some mild human shampoos), with the blueing a couple more times as well. Lots and lots of scrubbing - you may not smell nice afterwards, but you can always shower. I also use conditioner on my bucks, so they smell decent. Then I let them dry in a small pen thats clean and dry, so they don't get muddy or really gross while they're still wet. 

Green Spot Remover may work as well, although not as effectively or thoroughly. And he WILL keep peeing on himself, so this is only temporary, and I'd suggest doing it a day or two before the show.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I used dawn dish soap and very warm water...


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I use a mixture of white vinegar and baking soda. I wet the buck then rub this mixture into the yellow marks. Leave for a few minutes then wash out. After this I wash with any type of shampoo then rinse. Has worked well for me on my bucks and my grey horses tails  for the best result I use the purple horse shampoo for grey horses


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

agilitymaster01 said:


> I know this is an older post, and it may sound silly, but would old lady shampoo work? The stuff for people with white, white, white hair? Maybe look at a sally's beauty supply place?  Just a thought.


We used one like that on a rabbit and it worked really well.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I agree with using the bluing or whitening shampoos made for horses. And once your done couldn't you make him some leggings to keep him clean until show. Like put a pair of pants held up with suspenders? I know my sisters kids show lambs and goats and they but slinky's and leggings on to keep them cleaner.


----------

